# App problems with destination/origin addresses swapped?



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

So this has been happening a lot in the past couple of days for me. I receive a ping, arrive at the address, and then call the person after waiting a couple of minutes to find out that I am at their destination address. 

Is this just user error and they are doing it wrong or is it possibly a problem with the Uber app itself? 

I figured it was just Uber errors, but I had two people complain yesterday that their previous driver arrived at the wrong address, but it all showed up correctly when they tried again and got me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2014)

Damnsammit said:


> So this has been happening a lot in the past couple of days for me. I receive a ping, arrive at the address, and then call the person after waiting a couple of minutes to find out that I am at their destination address.
> 
> Is this just user error and they are doing it wrong or is it possibly a problem with the Uber app itself?
> 
> I figured it was just Uber errors, but I had two people complain yesterday that their previous driver arrived at the wrong address, but it all showed up correctly when they tried again and got me.


Please send a pre prepared text mediately after you except the ping asking for the rider to confirm their adress. My riders love it and ask if it's a new uber feature. this will limit errors in the pick ups and save you time and money it's a win for everyone !!


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Nine times out of ten its the pax putting the final destination as their "pickup" location


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> Nine times out of ten its the pax putting the final destination as their "pickup" location


 9.95 times out of 10 its the pax input error. The other 0.05 is a unicorn


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Please send a pre prepared text mediately after you except the ping asking for the rider to confirm their adress. My riders love it and ask if it's a new uber feature. this will limit errors in the pick ups and save you time and money it's a win for everyone !!


I'm going to try this out tonight. I figure that might annoy some people though, "I already put in my address! Why do I have to do it again? UGHHH!!!"


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

last night (bar close time) I was supposed to pick up a guy at a location on sunset blvd in LA, waited a couple of minutes, called him, only to get a running expletive-filled rant about how it's the third time an uber driver got to the wrong location and why we can't get it right. Apparently, it's not my fault that he does not know how to drop a pin or enter in the correct pick up location. I felt sorry for the guy since it sounded more like he was going to fall apart and cry, but of course I had to cancel as wrong location and would not bother with picking up a hostile pax.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2014)

Damnsammit said:


> I'm going to try this out tonight. I figure that might annoy some people though, "I already put in my address! Why do I have to do it again? UGHHH!!!"


The text worded short


Damnsammit said:


> I'm going to try this out tonight. I figure that might annoy some people though, "I already put in my address! Why do I have to do it again? UGHHH!!!"


keep it short polite and to the point. If the rider dosnt wanna be bothered they don't half to respond. It's alot better and easier then calling to confirm the adress, which a lot of drivers do and honestly is kinda annoying when I'm a rider and they do this the text it's like its there but you don't half to respond. If they don't confrim and it's the wrong adress the rider has no excuse to complain to Uber and when ever they don't respond and get the adress wrong it's alot less stressful for the rider knowing that it's on them and not an Uber problem considering they had the option to look. It just works and riders mention they never see other drivers do it but they like it. They say the UI should ask before confirming like Lyft does that would even make it better


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2014)

UberOne said:


> last night (bar close time) I was supposed to pick up a guy at a location on sunset blvd in LA, waited a couple of minutes, called him, only to get a running expletive-filled rant about how it's the third time an uber driver got to the wrong location and why we can't get it right. Apparently, it's not my fault that he does not know how to drop a pin or enter in the correct pick up location. I felt sorry for the guy since it sounded more like he was going to fall apart and cry, but of course I had to cancel as wrong location and would not bother with picking up a hostile pax.


Why the conformat text is so beneficial. It would have eliminated this situation..note I ask for a adress or name of the place the rider is at..many riders just type in a name of a bar once downtown and it's a god send to know it's the bar across the street from where the pin is. So many times the pin is alittle off and the text gives me the right place and saves a phone call or a canceled ride..saves me time and money and allows for a better experience for everyone. I recommend a confirmation text for all drivers!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2014)

Example of the text:

Hi it's your uberX driver! Sometimes the pickup location can be incorrect. PLEASE TEXT ME YOUR ADDRESS OR THE NAME Of THE PLACE YOUR AT. Failure to do so could result in a faulty pickup. Please call if you need help


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

Sent out the confirmation texts tonight and everything went swimmingly. Everyone was more than happy to send me the name of the bar, which made it much easier for both of us.

#WIN


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Surge scam


----------

